# Hip hop



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

So I've noticed not a lot of people post any hip hop in the "what are you listening to thread" or generally anywhere in the tube.
Anyone have any favorite hip hop or rap albums ? Favorite rappers ? Producers ? Collectives ?

These are some *essential* albums that you should listen to if you're new to the genre or if you're looking for a better impression if you've been listening to what's on the radio

A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory
[video=youtube;yFA_stcnyns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFA_stcnyns&amp;feature=related[/video]

Deltron 3030 - Self titled  
[video=youtube;2pCpXCabtXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pCpXCabtXw&amp;feature=related[/video]

MF Doom - Operation Doomsday
[video=youtube;FdgOxiiwwNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdgOxiiwwNs&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

Wu-Tang Clan - Enter The Wu-Tang 36 Chambers
[video=youtube;cAPyIiD7mtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAPyIiD7mtM[/video]

Nas - Illmatic
[video=youtube;JXBFG2vsyCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXBFG2vsyCM[/video]

These are only a few amazing hip-hop/rap albums that should be a good starting point for anybody, they are also some of my personal favorites.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 7, 2012)

Favorite Hip Hop albums:

Chronic 2001 - Dr. Dre
Ferrari Boyz - Gucci Mane + Waka Flocka Flame
Flockaveli - Waka Flocka Flame
Massacre - 50 Cent
Official White Label - Waka Flocka Flame
Ready for War - Pastor Troy
The Appeal: Georgia's Most Wanted - Gucci Mane
The Chronic - Dr. Dre
The Recession - Young Jeezy
Thug Motivation 101 - Young Jeezy


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh God, rap *barfs*


----------



## Bread (Jan 7, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Oh God, rap *barfs*


you really should give it an honest try. I had the same exact reaction a couple years ago but I gave a few hours of listening to a few albums recommended to me by a friend and my perception on it was warped.
Real hip hop and rap can really be beautiful and skillfull
listen to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ul5Sl02nw


----------



## CannotWait (Jan 7, 2012)

This has a good sound, man.

[video=youtube;cM4kqL13jGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM4kqL13jGM&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;u6sDcj6EMuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6sDcj6EMuo&amp;feature=related[/video]

No Aesop Rock? Fucking shame.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> Favorite Hip Hop albums:
> *
> Chronic 2001 - Dr. Dre*
> Ferrari Boyz - Gucci Mane + Waka Flocka Flame
> ...



Bold ones are the only decent albums you have listed.


----------



## Bread (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Bold ones are the only decent albums you have listed.


Yeah..I'm not a huge Young Jeezy fan


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Bread said:


> Yeah..I'm not a huge Young Jeezy fan


I'm not big on Waka Flocka Faggot, either.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

The only rap i listen to is geek rap by dan bull.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> No Aesop Rock? Fucking shame.





KingNow said:


> I'm not big on Waka Flocka Faggot, either.



ahahahahahaha


_diagnosis: white_ 

[yt]wkstswqxrvo[/yt]


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> _diagnosis: white_
> ...



Black Moon had (at most) two good albums. If you want a truly awesome artist, check out Murs.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Murs.


oh murrs? xD Sorry, had to say it.
I like Eminem [/white boi].
But seriously if I like Eminem, what else would I like?
Also I like rap-rock and stuff (but not Lil' Wayne's "attempt" at it, that shit was God-awful).


----------



## CannotWait (Jan 8, 2012)

[deleted]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Black Moon had (at most) two good albums. If you want a truly awesome artist, check out Murs.



please dont talk to me 
i am afraid youre going to let slip another hateful slur



[yt]xrIbsaM41lY[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;iEHRz_4ROLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEHRz_4ROLQ[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

This thread reminds me of middle school.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]sHwxyFChz8s[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jan 12, 2012)

ok for real hip hop
[video=youtube;BkPsYvOgTtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkPsYvOgTtI[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 30, 2012)

[yt]eau1qHxI-8w[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;tXgM9T4mFbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXgM9T4mFbQ[/video]
[video=youtube;oh8LMSJSk0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh8LMSJSk0s[/video]
[video=youtube;Htl3XWUhUOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htl3XWUhUOM[/video]
[video=youtube;4T-I5KPXPaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4T-I5KPXPaA[/video]

hi


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2012)

[yt]ylnbFXWK_b4[/yt]

Midwest can hip hop too.

[yt]dytKmI-gLdM[/yt]

And Canadians!


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 1, 2012)

Takun said:


> Midwest can hip hop too.
> 
> And Canadians!




_white people

smell so nice

genocide for anyone who isnt whiiiiiiite_


----------



## triage (Feb 2, 2012)

two of my favorite things, woodkid & section 80
[video=youtube;w0Bfe34c5ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0Bfe34c5ME[/video]


----------



## chapels (Feb 7, 2012)

everyone is white on the internet, there's no need to 'front' 

[yt]2l2O-JOXG_I[/yt]
[yt]pBQDWsBewSs[/yt]
[yt]nTqEgbVEYJA[/yt]
[yt]ZG6zsHUCum4[/yt]

the last one is out of place in this post but i can't get over that beat and it's been weeks


----------



## triage (Feb 7, 2012)

chapels said:


> everyone is white on the internet, there's no need to 'front'



i am actually black

check out my n word privileges 
[video=youtube;a2ICdCJNaKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ICdCJNaKI[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 7, 2012)

STOP THE FUCKING PRESSEs
NEW DEATH GRIPS
NEW DEATH GRIPS
NEW DEATH GRIPS
NEW DEATH GRIPS
[video=youtube;WpxZdL2hQVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpxZdL2hQVc[/video]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

real hip hop

hahahah


I was 18 one too


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> real hip hop
> 
> hahahah
> 
> ...



Everyday I'm trolling?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Everyday I'm trolling?



As I was saying before I was interrupted  

I dont define what is hip hop and REAL hip hop anymore
If I want to listen to trap music I will listen to it, if I want a rapper to rap politics at me ill watch CNN Al-Jazeera


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 13, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> I dont define what is hip hop and REAL hip hop anymore
> If I want to listen to trap music I will listen to it, if I want a rapper to rap politics at me ill watch CNN Al-Jazeera



And other times you just wanna ball so hard.

[yt]gG_dA32oH44&ob[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 13, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And other times you just wanna ball so hard.
> 
> [yt]gG_dA32oH44&ob[/yt]



naw

[yt]7O8ujGLQvrM[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 13, 2012)

They randomly played this indie hip hop track on a dnb station for some reason
It's pretty good

And this is about as indie as it gets, holy crap 
This guy's soundcloud is deserted and this video has 83 views
I can honestly say for once that I 'discovered' an artist (well the radio station did but still...)
[/hipster]

[video=youtube;KCW0VDwtaCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCW0VDwtaCE[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 14, 2012)

NEW LADOSHA

ya queens


[yt]3qzqn9owWaM[/yt]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't really like hip-hop but there are a few artists I would listen to. The Furry fandom has its own hip hop talent in Arkansas' Bucktown Tiger. I can appreciate someone who remains true to his own interests and forsakes money for that. He is talented enough to go public and maybe even score a record deal with some of the major studios.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7SQnR7OJck


----------



## triage (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;t9ilFR4VM2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ilFR4VM2c[/video]

would have posted [h=1]Sucka D&#*$)*#))#(#&#)cck 4 2012[/h]
but it's not very sfw



DarrylWolf said:


> I don't really like hip-hop but there are a few artists I would listen to. The Furry fandom has its own hip hop talent in Arkansas' Bucktown Tiger. I can appreciate someone who remains true to his own interests and forsakes money for that. He is talented enough to go public and maybe even score a record deal with some of the major studios.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7SQnR7OJck



that was cringeworthy
the song itself was tolerable but those fat people in fursuits "dancing" my god


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I don't really like hip-hop but there are a few artists I would listen to. The Furry fandom has its own hip hop talent in Arkansas' Bucktown Tiger. I can appreciate someone who remains true to his own interests and forsakes money for that. He is talented enough to go public and maybe even score a record deal with some of the major studios.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7SQnR7OJck




Son

Take a seat


----------



## triage (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;DLlE3UkprIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLlE3UkprIM[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;c_B7CCPbxpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_B7CCPbxpU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ames (Feb 15, 2012)

KingNow said:


> [video=youtube;u6sDcj6EMuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6sDcj6EMuo&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> No Aesop Rock? Fucking shame.



Aesop Rock is fucking awesome.

[video=youtube;kEtSeiLhPRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEtSeiLhPRM[/video]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 17, 2012)

What's the general consensus on Azealia Banks? I like her but I don't really listen to a ton of hip hop (other than Aesop Rock)

Nsfw lyrics:
[yt]i3Jv9fNPjgk[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;iEHRz_4ROLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEHRz_4ROLQ[/video]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;zrFOb_f7ubw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrFOb_f7ubw&amp;list=FLKpNCuTes4dYEJlpTeWk9Dw&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]
I'm gonna blow up a governor because rap music told me to


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 26, 2012)

[yt]wvTxDg_cnJw[/yt]

Term_The_Shmucks's debut video


----------



## triage (Feb 26, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> [yt]wvTxDg_cnJw[/yt]
> 
> Term_The_Shmucks's debut video



is that the guy from lmfao


----------



## triage (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;ybdnY3JzpQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybdnY3JzpQI[/video]


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 26, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> [yt]wvTxDg_cnJw[/yt]
> 
> Term_The_Shmucks's debut video



Next up, Naughty by Nature.


----------



## Bread (Feb 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;-o9oUCQMG-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9oUCQMG-I&amp;feature=related[/video]
I still don't think Kanye will ever make an album as good as graduation


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's an eye-opener.

Like this post if you dig this version of Nicki Minaj over the new one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 27, 2012)

i hate hip hop... especially german hip hop XP
the texts are homophobic, misogynic, make no damn sense and it sounds like a 10 year old wrote them! "duhhh im using the words fuck and nigger, i am so smart and awesome!"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i hate hip hop... especially german hip hop XP
> the texts are homophobic, misogynic, make no damn sense and it sounds like a 10 year old wrote them! "duhhh im using the words fuck and nigger, i am so smart and awesome!"



Yeah that describes the following totally:

[yt]l5VRXTEGO2w[/yt]


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2012)

[yt]2e_jCy3869k[/yt]

[yt]siY7mrqNEDY[/yt]


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yeah that describes the following totally:



i was talking about german hip hop^^ that crap is wretched!
im not saying that all hip hop music sucks or that all hip hop lyrics suck. its just not my genre


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 28, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i was talking about german hip hop^^ that crap is wretched!
> im not saying that all hip hop music sucks or that all hip hop lyrics suck. its just not my genre



To be fair, you post literally said that you hated hip-hop in general, but above all other hip-hop that you hate, German Hip-Hop is your most hated version of it.

And the kinds of things you listed are common criticisms of the genre, not just German.


----------



## Siren (Mar 3, 2012)

Man I like all hip hop, R&b, old school, what's out today I like that "fake" music about being in the club and gettin money. But I like the real things too like Tupac, BIG, Dr. Dre.

Im not a discriminator when it comes to my rap


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 3, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> i was talking about german hip hop^^ that crap is wretched!
> im not saying that all hip hop music sucks or that all hip hop lyrics suck. its just not my genre


I'ma stab you you in your goddamn esophagus.
[video=youtube;KGl_2e7JfC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGl_2e7JfC0[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;lzkCdBArO7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzkCdBArO7o[/video]
ok lil b used robocop for his beat


----------



## triage (Mar 5, 2012)

can we all agree that big k.r.i.t. has mixtape of the year

^^^ that shit's free get on it

also new cudi its ok i guess
[video=youtube;kZ9h6s8CyiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ9h6s8CyiU[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 5, 2012)

Late-1980s Freestyle music is sometimes labeled as latin hip-hop. But it would be too easy to post vids of the best of 'em (like I did on this thread). Besides, it may not be considered hip-hop by a lot of you. Instead (*grins evilly*):

[video=youtube;Nllk8dKqHF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nllk8dKqHF8[/video]

Song starts at 0:18. I like it because it shatters all my preconceived notions of hip-hop and puts a big smile on my face because of how light-hearted is.


----------



## triage (Mar 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;lqyFhRy_eMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqyFhRy_eMI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 8, 2012)

a friend of mine wouldnt stop amping up the new big k.r.i.t. and i wasn't let down

and now i've blanked on what i was going to post

so by default here's what i rap to myself at work day in and day out

[yt]iBrzEVJwYFg[/yt]


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]YsgV8QLA9pk[/yt]
The height of the Bling era

Lil Wayne before the crack.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 9, 2012)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Lil Wayne before the crack.



There was a "before the crack?"  :V

Bring it on back now.

[yt]_srvHOu75vM[/yt]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Mar 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;i8RqgDsO3c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8RqgDsO3c4&amp;list=FLKpNCuTes4dYEJlpTeWk9Dw&amp;  index=322&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 15, 2012)

In honor of my 69 posts -> Bow Chikka Bow Wow title (whoever came up with that for this forum is a genius!):

[video=youtube;kY84MRnxVzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY84MRnxVzo[/video]

When I first saw this vid as a kid, it was borderline pornographic. Today, while the lyrics' content will give contemporary music a run for its money (generally speaking), I just grin and laugh because it's so much fun (and funny) to watch, and I mean that the best way possible!


----------



## triage (Mar 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;HIrKSqb4H4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrKSqb4H4A[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;3wpCf0FsZKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3wpCf0FsZKQ[/video]
Giggs hit puberty like 5 times


----------



## Dark_Furry_Fox_85 (Mar 23, 2012)

I love all the categories of Hip Hop. I love J-Rap And so on.


----------



## chapels (Mar 25, 2012)

who's got a favorite gang starr track? post it

[yt]Dy9lNbNGbo24[/yt]


----------



## triage (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y4qntzxdoF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4qntzxdoF0[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 31, 2012)

one day you here the nexx day you gone

[yt]GD8hhNtxPgs[/yt]
i only just got into these dudes but someone told me guru was basically someones bitch when he died and i dont believe that
but i dont really know anything about rappers except who i like. i just shrugged it off


----------

